# my hair is literally falling out. :-(



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 17, 2007)

all i do is cry cry cry. i have such a minimal amount of hair left. I have no idea why..but after every shower i literally lose so much hair..I can ball it up and its about as large as a baseball...and im scared..this is everytime i shower. i dont know what to do anymore.

please helppppp =[


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 17, 2007)

Girlie, you need to go get checked out by a doctor.  It's normal to loose hair everyday, but I don't know if loosing the amount of a baseball is normal.


----------



## frocher (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't be scared Hon, have you considered making an appointment with your doctor?  He/she could do a blood workup, and you could go from there.  It could be nothing more than a vitamin deficiency.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 17, 2007)

definately go see the doctor as soon as you can. you might have an undetected thyroid problem (don't be scurred though, if it is that, it's an easy fix!)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree, a doctor can best help assess the situation. Another thing to do is to look at what you do with your hair in general? Do you style it a lot? Go to sleep with a tight ponytail. A doctor and general assessment will do wonders. Definitely don't be scared hun!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 17, 2007)

i had the same problem.. after doin a blood test , found out im very anemic so im on vitamins and iron tablets..my hair is still falling but not as bad as before- itll take a while for it to stop fallin .. im sure its a vitamin or iron deficiency- see a doctor asap


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 17, 2007)

Everyone sheds, but if you feel like you're shedding more than normal, definitely go see a doctor.  Hair loss is one of the signs that there may be an underlying problem- it might not be serious, but it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you so much.. you all made me feel a lot better. i'm deff going to make an appointment because im scared.thanks you all once againn! i'll let you know how everything turns out =]


----------



## tulip1 (Sep 22, 2007)

after checking with the doc, you might find u need some supplements to balance ur diet...my hair used to fall out alot and i found a sillica gel supplement, zinc tablets, and making sure i have oats every day helped alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 good for nails and skin too...all the best


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tulip1* 

 
_after checking with the doc, you might find u need some supplements to balance ur diet...my hair used to fall out alot and i found a *sillica gel supplement*, zinc tablets, and making sure i have oats every day helped alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good for nails and skin too...all the best_

 
WHAT!!!!!????

Silica Gel is not necessary for anything that the body needs....its not meant to be eaten eh...

why do you have supplements?

To the OP: in grade 9 I was losing hair like as fast as you are describing...my mom thought it was cuz I wore ponytails, but I had to wear ponytails otherwise all the hair would fall out in class and there would be like hairballs all the time which was gross and embarrassing...if you combed you hands through my carpet it would be covered in hair...it was so wrong...I went to the doctor and I had rather severe iron deficient anemia (my iron stores were at like...9 and they are supposed to be at at least 40) but once I started taking iron supplements and a multivitamin my hair stopped falling out so much...but I had to cut my hair short cuz all the ones started growing back and were little...


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 22, 2007)

do you use a lot of hair products? cos sometimes your hair falls out but the products make it stuck to your head

so when u brush or wash it it seems like even more is falling out.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 26, 2007)

so i went to the doctor and he said that iron pills should help me a lot.. and that maybe i was overreacting a little, because its normal for hair to fall out ( even though mine was falling out like crazy)

but thank you ladies so so so much! I will post an update after a while of starting the pills.


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, the added stress *about *your hair falling out may very well have aggravated it too. Hope those iron pills work out for you!


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 26, 2007)

when this happened to me, i went to doctor after doctor and finally they figured out i had a thyroid problem

if what's left of your hair is brittle, use a biotin shampoo or take biotin supplements, itll help make the hair "quality" better


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_when this happened to me, i went to doctor after doctor and finally they figured out i had a thyroid problem

if what's left of your hair is brittle, use a biotin shampoo or take biotin supplements, itll help make the hair "quality" better_

 
It took them that long to figure it out? Mine hopped on the thyroid bandwagon pretty quickly - one little blood test to affirm things and I got my thyroid supplements. I don't lose as much hair now but I bet some biotin supplements would do me some good. Hafta look into it.


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 28, 2007)

bumping this up...

OP: have the iron pills been working?  i know last summer i was borderline anemic, and i had a blood test done and the dr just rec'ed that i take daily multivitamins, but my hair is still falling out.  i keep telling my mom and she's just like, ya...um...right.  she was also anemic and was on a crazy large dose of iron and now her hair's a loooot better.  i need another blood test.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 7, 2007)

I think you might not have enough vitamins or something... That happened to me before like a year ago. Or it could be your shampoo or something... I switched to like an peppermint shampoo and conditioner and that did the trick for me...


----------



## L281173 (Nov 10, 2007)

I would head to the doctor immediately.  This could be indicative of issues such as with the thyroid gland.


----------

